# How far did you overclock your GTX 260?



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

hey people. I just got a eVGA GTX 260. Im just wondering how high people clock theirs. My core bus is at 733MHz and Memory bus is 1230MHz. I never tried to go any higher, also my temps never go above 65C on full load (with videocard stability test) What would be the limit for high temps?


----------



## shmef (Jan 21, 2007)

900Mhz Core
1500Mhz Bus
40C Under load

all running on air (4 120mm intakes, 2 120mm exhaust, 1 330mm exhaust, 1 GPU and 1 120mm CPU Fan + Tuniq Tower Heatsink). CPU Idles around 19C and loads around 40 or so.


----------

